# 432 commercial



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

I got my bearings and on sunday I plowed, and tilled the "south 40". But as I was finishing up the tractor started to act funny. When I tried to apply the gas it died out, repeatedly. I had to use a little choke to get back to the barn. I was tired and didn't have the time to check it out. Any idea what I should check when I get back to it ?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

How long were you running it before it started acting up? Did it have good power prior to this?

It could be something as simple as gunk in the gas tank. Sometimes after you run it for a while the gunk can accumulate in the bottom of the tank where the fuel line attaches and partially block the outlet. 

I would try it again and see if it is still acting up. The I would start at the begining and make sure you had good fuel flow all the way to the carb. You may need to remove the gas line and let it flow into a can to check for blockage in the line.

If that isn't it then check back and we can move on to the next step.


----------

